# M&P 40C magazine problem



## davidw (Oct 24, 2009)

I have a new M&P 40C. This is my first Semi. When I put 10 rounds in the magazine I can't get it to go back into the gun. I take one out and it snaps right in, no problem. Any ideas?


----------



## xjclassic (May 15, 2008)

It will take quite a bit of force to seat the mag with it fully loaded. Mine requires a pretty healthy push or smack from the palm to get a loaded mag seated.


----------



## MonsterB (Oct 25, 2009)

my sigma is the same way, put 16 in it and its hard to put in the gun....take one out and it goes right in.....I think it is probably due to newer mags with new springs and once they lighten up a bit from time, it should go in the gun better....Im not sure if its good to load up the magazine to full capacity and slam it in the gun when its that tight, so I have been just putting 15 rounds in the mags until they break in more.....


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

MonsterB said:


> my sigma is the same way, put 16 in it and its hard to put in the gun....take one out and it goes right in.....I think it is probably due to newer mags with new springs and once they lighten up a bit from time, it should go in the gun better....Im not sure if its good to load up the magazine to full capacity and slam it in the gun when its that tight, so I have been just putting 15 rounds in the mags until they break in more.....


load 9 at a time for a while till it limbers up. If used as a self defense tool you want to be able to load a fresh magazine with slide forward as well as back. If to tight you might not get it latched under stress. You can always insert a "Barney bullet" after racking one into the chamber.

tumbleweed


----------



## Jiu-jitsu fighter (May 26, 2008)

Did you put one int he chamber before you put the magazine in? On my Glock it was suppose to be a 10+1. When I tried that it would fit. Got to looking and the 10 round hits the round that is loaded in the chamber. I noticed the same thing with my new M&P.40c. I didnt look to see if it was the same problem, I just took it for granted that it was.


----------



## rednecksportsman (Jan 2, 2010)

Lock the slide back, insert Mag , push slide release,wa lah fixed.


----------

